# Hardening cycle help



## cody2503 (Apr 21, 2015)

So far this is what I am going to be doing
1-25 weeks 3ius 5x/week
1-15 750 Test Cyp
1-13 600 Masteron E
1-4 Dbol 30 MG/day 5x
9-12 Dbol 30mg/day 5x

Would yall up anything or change? at 5'11" 235lbs, 17.5% BF


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 21, 2015)

With the dbol have you thought about using something that gives more solid gains over dbol? As dbol does give a bit of water. Something like winni or if n ot liking that something like Tbol (only minimal gains but good strength).

Hell some folks even use DMZ for the orals.

Is this your first cycle? 

BTB


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 21, 2015)

Age?  Goals?



/V


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 22, 2015)

and cycle history would help to. but for hardening tren,mast,winny,var,prov all work good.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> and cycle history would help to. but for hardening tren,mast,winny,var,prov all work good.



It really annoys the fuck out of me that myself and the rest of the staff spent countless hours of setting up rules and protocols so that these threads are more useful and for harm reduction.  I'm just going to start deleting them soon with no warnings anymore...



/V


----------



## cody2503 (Apr 22, 2015)

I am 25 years old, was going to do a bodybuilding show but decided to keep gaining for next year but wanting to trim down and gain at the same time with this cycle to see how my muscles are looking.
I am currently taking Test cyp 500/week EQ 600/week 30mg 5x/week Winny going for 10 weeks
I have taken Test cyp, tren E and dbol before couple different cycles and worked amazing for me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the proper information.



/V


----------



## oldschoolman51 (May 10, 2015)

I totally agree bro


----------



## Epic (May 10, 2015)

For hardening I'm thinking halotestin (Flouxymesterone) 30mg ed for 3 to 4 weeks. Make sure you take a liver support. But your BF% might be to high for the halo to show through....


----------



## jcsl (May 10, 2015)

Ok im gonna go out of charecter here and be that jerk, bro at 17% bf the only hardening cycle you should be thinking of is diet! 

At 25 you should be able to carb cycle staying the same weight and droping the bf to single digets with diet alone, with out anything more then a little test, if not then you need t drop everything and learn diet!

And i am kinda sorry about being a jerk but im sick of these ppl loading up on roids before they know diet and by there second or third cycle there taking 9 combounds while destroying there body all because they thought roids where more important then diet.....


----------



## oldschoolman51 (May 11, 2015)

bro,,i couldn't agree any more,,17% b,f and want to hardening muscles  that's ridiculous,, build  a foundation ,,learn how to eat correctly,,,learn how to walk before you run,,,


----------

